# bamboo



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

bamboo-is not a fully Aquatic Plant But it can live in water


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can put in in a tankbut imo it is not as good as it looks,you had to leave open the top of the tank and they might consume all the nutrients from the tank's water.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

^^ The only nutrients its taking are the nitrites, which are bad nutrients..


----------

